
My Java Experience - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/01/14/my-java-experience.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AyendeRahien+%28Ayende+%40+Rahien%29
======
patio11
_They came out of sheer self defense out of the amount of toil & trouble that
you have to go through using what the bare bones Java EE gave you._

This describes an awful lot of enterprise Java. My most recent discovery was
RestEasy, which a) took a week to get working and b) was at least ten times
less painful than our previous web services implementation, to the point where
I am tempted to delete the wiki, nuke the repository, and cover up any
evidence of ever using SOAP or XML-RPC for fear that an incautious code
archeologist in the future might open the jar and release the horror upon the
world again.

------
brown9-2
I think this article would be better titled "My J2EE Experience".

I've been working with Java professionally for 5.5 years in enterprise
environments and I've never used EJB, nor do I know anyone who has.

The sad thing about marketing-type speak that ends up calling J2EE "a
platform" is that it becomes very easy to misinterpret the nastiness of these
APIs - that's what EE really is, just a set of APIs - as somehow reflecting on
the state of the entire ecosystem/community.

------
ShabbyDoo
I've been doing mostly Java for over a decade. For me, the session bean is the
most useful part of the somewhat artificial amalgam that is JEE/J2EE/whatever.
Need declarative XA transaction management? "Required" is your friend. Want to
remote to a service but also use it locally? Yup. Need to control the number
of concurrent invocations of a service? Just configure your thread pools.

Don't need any of that stuff? Then, you probably don't need J2EE. I've never
used a stateful session bean on a project and haven't heard too many good use
cases to justify them. Pre-3.0 EJBs were a disaster, and everybody just used
Hibernate. And EJB3 is basically Hibernate anyway.

For lighter-weight Java, the Spring Framework along with annotations takes
away a lot of the misery the author discusses.

------
va_coder
Use Groovy/Grails if you must develop a Web app on the JVM or reuse existing
Java code.

J2EE was a disaster (I have 6+ years experience with it). So much wasted
talent and time.

